# SOTM 2 M.C Vs Toxic - The Decider.



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*M.C*









*VS*

*Toxic*








​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It was incredibly difficult to choose between these two, and now we have to do it again.  I went with Toxic's sig, although M.C's is very good and original.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

It was so hard the first time
And it's not easier this time arround.
Love both of them, but i've said MC really surprised me with his original concept! 
Voted once with him, and i am sticking with MC.
Toxic's though, is so inspiring! raise01::thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Imma go with MC because of the originality  Both are awesome though, great work guys!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Both are great. I went with Toxic on this one.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MC gets my vote. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ignore the poll date, I think I messed it up


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

both are great.

i went with MC because his sig was more my style.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i went with M.C but great job by Toxic too


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MC gets my vote and deservedly so.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks to Dudeabides for editting the poll date for me. It now ends tomorrow, which is what I originally intended, but messed up somehow


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Well that's it folks!! M.C is the SOTM 2 winner! Congrats buddy you deserved it. Thanks to all who entered!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats MC! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, I somehow completely forgot about this thread.

Thanks everyone who voted for me, is appreciated. Thanks for the battle, Mr. Toxic.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

When's the next competition? I don't have photoshop, but i have the next best thing and i've been away far too long. I'm HUNGREH!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats a lot on your victory, M.C.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

D.P. said:


> When's the next competition? I don't have photoshop, but i have the next best thing and i've been away far too long. I'm HUNGREH!


Will start the sign ups later this week man! You using GIMP?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Will start the sign ups later this week man! You using GIMP?


Awesome! And yes...yes I am.


----------

